# 2 weeks in and still not adjusting HELPPPPPP



## AAcapezza (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, My brother adopted a 6 month old puppy from a rescue agency 2 weeks ago. He has a brother and they were fostered together- so this is the first time they are apart. The first few days he laid in front of the door and would not move. They even had to bring his food and place in front of his face for him to eat. He did OK with going outside to do his business... but after the first couple days he started having more and more accidents in the house. They got him a crate - which he loves - but it still isnt really helping. The biggest concern - He is SOOOO skittish. As soon as you go to pet him he runs into a corner and get all scared. He lets you pet him and then calms down a little, but its like he immediately forgets who you are - like literally if you go to pet him again 1 minute later he cowers and does the same thing. Hes just not warming up AT ALL. They dont know who to help him. Theyvgive him constant attention and there is ALWAYS someone with him. He just wont show any affection - hes so uncomfortable around them.
suggestions??? anything??? thank you


----------



## Kérstan (Dec 18, 2011)

You have to consider what the dog has possibly gone through. What's his background?

Also, when two siblings are raised together[assuming they were], they form a VERY strong bond.

He is most likely grieving of the "loss" of his brother and acting accordingly.

It may take him much more time to warm up to his new "family".

Just continue to be calm, loving and gentle with him. Introduce him to things slowly and always use positive reinforcement. 
NEVER yell, hit or threaten him in any way, shape, or form, as this will only make him fear you and prolong his "warming up". 

I'm sure with patience, lots of love, and positive guidance, he'll eventually come around. (=


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Two weeks is not a lot of time. They are likely in for a long haul. The first thing they need to do is STOP giving him attention and stop petting him. It's scary, and it may seem like it will help him become affectionate, but it is only going to make it worse. The most important adjustment step for me is to totally ignore the new dog when they are skittish. Let him be in his crate. Let him come to THEM. All they should be doing for these first few weeks is going about their business. Dropping treats while going about their business as if he isn't there is a big plus. When he DOES finally make a move to come check someone out, he hits a jack pot. No reaching for pets, no nothing. Let him sniff and do his thing and then make treats rain.


----------



## buttonlady (Mar 2, 2011)

Absolutely, two weeks is not a lot of time; I adopted a toy poodle who is still skittish 9 months in, although he has made huge strides. Some dogs don't seem to have any ill effects from less than ideal pasts, while others require a great deal of patience and understanding.

After all this time, he is just now beginning to come to me for treats, and I consider that a milestone in his bonding with me. I can't undo his past, but I can make his present as safe and secure as possible. 

Scared dogs seem to have more housetraining accidents that confident dogs, and trying to correct the behavior can increase the dog's fear. I kept mine from any area where clean-up would be difficult, and was very consistent about taking him outside to potty. When he had an accident in the house, it was simply cleaned up, very matter-of-fact; if he went outside, praise and treats. Of course, it helps that I have other dogs who he adores, and they've helped show him the ropes.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Also, after a while, obedience classes will help a lot. They will give the dog more confidence and trust in her new owners, and new living arrangements. I took my Ginny about three months after adoption, and it made a huge difference.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Two weeks is not a lot of time. They are likely in for a long haul. The first thing they need to do is STOP giving him attention and stop petting him. It's scary, and it may seem like it will help him become affectionate, but it is only going to make it worse. The most important adjustment step for me is to totally ignore the new dog when they are skittish. Let him be in his crate. Let him come to THEM. All they should be doing for these first few weeks is going about their business. Dropping treats while going about their business as if he isn't there is a big plus. When he DOES finally make a move to come check someone out, he hits a jack pot. No reaching for pets, no nothing. Let him sniff and do his thing and then make treats rain.


Great advice!


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Definitely agree,

Don't pay attention to him when he's being fearful/anxious as this will teach him that that behaviour is okay, when really you want a happy, confident dog. When he's being calm, happy, good all around, praise him verbally, and bend down to his level, if he doesn't approach you for a pet, let him be. 

He needs time to trust everyone, and trust comes with fairness, consistency and love. Because he's a rescue, be extra careful to show him boundaries, while remaining firm, but also share loving feelings with him as dogs can really sense this and will take comfort in it. With my first dog, I would light scented candles of lavender which he really liked  calmed him down


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Two weeks is not a lot of time. They are likely in for a long haul. The first thing they need to do is STOP giving him attention and stop petting him. It's scary, and it may seem like it will help him become affectionate, but it is only going to make it worse. The most important adjustment step for me is to totally ignore the new dog when they are skittish. Let him be in his crate. Let him come to THEM. All they should be doing for these first few weeks is going about their business. Dropping treats while going about their business as if he isn't there is a big plus. When he DOES finally make a move to come check someone out, he hits a jack pot. No reaching for pets, no nothing. Let him sniff and do his thing and then make treats rain.


This x1000. Remember especially that 2 weeks is nothing. It takes awhile for a dog to adjust to a new home. It took my dog 2-3 months to adjust to our lifestyle, and I'm fairly certain he wasn't abused or anything beforehand. Have patience.


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)

I think they should stop approaching the puppy at all. If they want the puppy to come to them, they should do so by offering a treat and teaching the puppy that humans are good things to be trusted. 

Petting is something humans enjoy. Not all dogs are comfortable being patted, and especially not patted over top of the head. When I pet a shy dog, I pet it under the chin or on the shoulder. I never position myself over the dog and pet it. 

Do not make eye contact if the dog is shy. Direct eye contact can be seen as a threat in dog language. Facing the dog directly can also be seen as a confrontation. 

When I deal with skittish dogs, I grab a nice, stinky treat and crouch facing away from the dog and let the dog approach me and take the treat. I do not attempt to pet the dog until the dog actively solicits attention from me. This could take a few treats, maybe it will take many treats over several days. Maybe it will take weeks. Maybe months. Impossible to tell. 

Being reached for is scary to some dogs, and it could be that this puppy had very little human interaction prior to being adopted. 

It will take alot of patience to overcome the shyness, and he many never overcome it totally. 
Just be patient and calm and let the dog approach you. Always have treats on hand. Make yourself a human pez dispenser for treats.

ETA- there are tons of good books you can read on shy dogs. I'd suggest Patricia McConnell's books.


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I've been doing a LOT of research because I just adopted an adult dog and wanted to be ready for the transition period. Luckily, Arlo has just kind of fit in seamlessly.
I did read something about a 2 week shut down type thing. This pup might benefit from some of the advice. It suggested to keep the crate in a quiet room, one where preferably not a lot of people were (or not at all). We were planning on using a spare bedroom. You bring him out, but not for very long at a time, only 20-30 minutes. You keep him leashed. No walks for at least two weeks. It helps them adjust. 
Think about how he must be feeling? He's been torn away from his brother that he was bonded with, brought in with new people who he does not know, and then they keep towering over him and forcing contact. That's not how WE see it. We think of contact as something dogs love. Which they do, when its from people they trust, and when they feel safe. 
I am sure he's feeling really unsafe. Just take a few steps back, take it easy, and have some patience. 

Any updates on the little pup? Hope all goes well, and good luck!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree with the above advice and I'd like to add that maybe a play date or a trip to a dog park might help. If he's missing his brother, a chance to interact with other dogs might help him adjust.

At two weeks, my new dog was just starting to get off the couch and explore the house. We're now at four weeks and he'll follow me around a little and he's just starting to play. He seeks out affection but flinches just a bit when you reach down to him, or if you try to pet him on the head. Raised voices really upset him. (Not that my husband and I yell at each other, but if he's in another room, he can't raise his voice to say something to me, he has to walk to me now.) But he is adjusting, it just happens on his schedule.

Going to the dog park has really opened Kabota up. He loves playing with other dogs. Each time we go, he comes back a little more relaxed and playful. It may not be the dog park, but there may be something that opens that pup up. It may just be time.


----------

